# Needing countertop material, meat dept. food grade type...smaller pieces



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I am looking for the meat department, food grade type countertop material. Not sure what this material is or where i could possibly find a couple of pieces for a project. I need about 14" of it and would glue up to a thickness of about 2".

If anyone is familiar with where i might find some of this type of material, please advise.

Chris


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

McMaster Carr.
http://www.mcmaster.com/#polyethylene-plastic-sheets/=ffbh9s
It's high density polyethelene.
If you need it for lubricity, like for a guide, use the ultra high molecular weight polyethelene (UHMWPE)


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I worked in a meat department years ago… all of our countertops were stainless steel. For any type of plastic material, I use this place here in San Diego. http://www.sdplastics.com/

Oh, and the material you'll want for food grade use is located here. http://www.sdplastics.com/hdpesheet.html


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I just noticed you said you planed to "glue up" to a thickness of 2".

Not with polyethelene you won't.
There is no glue on this planet that will stick to polyethelene.

But, with deep enough pockets, you can buy it in 2" thickness.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Chris, You might be thinking of Corian or some other solid surface material. -Jack


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, ok i didn't realize you couldn't glue this polyethylene. That is the material that i was thinking of, i just have not worked with any of it other than turned some smaller pieces on a lathe. It turns fairly well with scrapers, i just thought that i might be able to glue it together perhaps. Oh well.

Jack, i am familiar with Corian, not what i am wanting here. I am looking that white polyethylene as Crank expounded upon for a lathe project.

Oh well. i'll just look around to see if i can locate some about 2" in thick, thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^you can glue polyethylene but as soon as you touch it, it'll separate As mentioned above, SD plastics will have it in white or black but it's going to be pretty expensive. I looked into this for my bandsaw fence build and it was cost prohibitive. Good luck!

Natural (FDA Approved) Smooth 1/16" - 3" 48" 96" 
1/16" - 3" 48" 120" 
1/4" - 2" 60" 120" 
Black Smooth 1/8" - 3" 48" 96" 
1/8" - 3" 48" 120" 
1/4" - 2" 60" 120"


----------



## casual1carpenter (Aug 16, 2011)

Chris, was looking into high density polyethylene for use on assembly bench-top, but abandoned that route for other reasons but here is one source, http://www.thecuttingboardfactory.com/

I thought there was mention of a glue specific for polyethylene, the people there could tell you.

Hope this helps, if not for a supplier then as a knowledge base, the guy I talked to on phone was knowledgeable about his product and customer friendly.


----------

